
Global Climate Intelligence Group: 'There is no climate emergency' [pdf] - vixen99
https://clintel.nl/wp-content/uploads/2019/09/European-Climate-Declaration.pdf
======
eesmith
[https://wattsupwiththat.com/2019/09/28/global-climate-
intell...](https://wattsupwiththat.com/2019/09/28/global-climate-intelligence-
group-founded/) (which is a site that denies that there is a climate
emergency) describes this as a brand new group, and "the brainchild of
Professor Guus Berkhout".

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guus_Berkhout#Climate_change_d...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guus_Berkhout#Climate_change_denial_activities)
further describes it as:

> Berkhout founded the Netherlands-based climate change denial organization
> Climate Intelligence Foundation (CLINTEL). Mid 2019 plans of CLINTEL and
> Berkhout were leaked showing that they were organizing a campaign against
> political commitments to net zero carbon emissions being made to law.
> According to The Independent these campaign feature "hundreds of climate
> change deniers including academics, politicians and lobbyists". Signatories
> come from several denial organizations such as Koch-founded Cato Institute
> and Heartland Institute, which are also part of the Atlas Network, Institute
> of Economic Affairs, Adam Smith Institute and TaxPayers' Alliance as well as
> members from oil- and gas companies. The letter, which was confirmed by
> Berkhout, claims that current changes in the climate are “expected from the
> cyclic behaviour of the climate system” and that there is “no proof” that
> carbon dioxide is a major driver of global warming.[8] According to Desmog
> the "international organising group" behind the campaign "includes some
> well-known figures from the climate misinformation world" such as Richard
> Lindzen, Vic Forbes, Fritz Vahrenholt, Jeffrey Foss, Jim O'Brien and Terence
> Dunleavy.

------
voyager2
As more of the actual science comes out, the politicization of the IPCC
becomes more evident.

------
ToolsDevler
404... Has it been deleted?

